# Amazing experience



## Edward Estonia

Hello, first time here, just wanted to say that im a 13 old bass singer in a national Tallinns boys choir, and two weeks ago we sang the 1 hour 55 minute “Johannes passion” by Johannes bach. The biggest crowd ever in a classical music concert in estonia, about 40 thousand crowd, and teh piece is just so amazing and for me the hardest and longest piece i have ever sang, by the end there was teh biggest cheer and BRAVO!! you could imagine, everyone standing and cheering, the end note so perfect and loud! i have sang at the choir for 7 years and hope to contine singing for decades.


----------



## NoCoPilot

BRAVO!!! Good for you Edward, singing is a wonderful activity. You can do it any time, any place, and it keeps your lungs healthy.


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Estonia said:


> Hello, first time here, just wanted to say that im a 13 old bass singer in a national Tallinns boys choir, and two weeks ago we sang the 1 hour 55 minute “Johannes passion” by Johannes bach. The biggest crowd ever in a classical music concert in estonia, about 40 thousand crowd, and teh piece is just so amazing and for me the hardest and longest piece i have ever sang, by the end there was teh biggest cheer and BRAVO!! you could imagine, everyone standing and cheering, the end note so perfect and loud! i have sang at the choir for 7 years and hope to contine singing for decades.



Great news, you reaction is so exciting , one should wish he could have seen it.
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## juliante

Sounds wonderful Edward. Is it unusual to be a bass at 13? I l know nothing about singing so excuse the question if it is sully!


----------



## alexson

You have got great opportunity to listening a great bass singer.


----------



## leonsm

Edward Estonia said:


> Hello, first time here, just wanted to say that im a 13 old bass singer in a national Tallinns boys choir, and two weeks ago we sang the 1 hour 55 minute “Johannes passion” by Johannes bach. The biggest crowd ever in a classical music concert in estonia, about 40 thousand crowd, and teh piece is just so amazing and for me the hardest and longest piece i have ever sang, by the end there was teh biggest cheer and BRAVO!! you could imagine, everyone standing and cheering, the end note so perfect and loud! i have sang at the choir for 7 years and hope to contine singing for decades.


Great! Keep going, classical music is indeed a great lifetime experience.


----------



## Rogerx

alexson said:


> You have got great opportunity to listening a great bass singer.


 OP was the bass singer.......


----------



## Pyotr

Was it difficult learning German?


----------

